# Kodak P850 Problems



## widmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Did anyone ever get inside their Kodak P850 ? I think my internal battery may be on last legs as it has been asking me to set daye/time plus other settings are back to default too.

I do not want to put this in for repair as I do not think it would be worth it for this horribly slow and sluggish camera.

Any offers on locating this battery ?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Widmeister

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I have split your post from the old thread.

Normally the date/time clock has a seperate battery, usually a small button cell. On my Canon Camera it is in a small cavity within the main battery compartment.

If you gave lost your user manual, you can download it from Kodak here


----------



## widmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response, Donald. I already had a look in the manual and there was no mention of any battery other than the main one for operating the camera. I didn't see any diagram showing location of the backup and when I had online chat with Kodak "tech" (just a sooked up call centre op with a troubleshooting checklist/flowchart I reckon) he said that to have the internal battery replaced it needs to go to service/repair. 

I am very reluctant to do this as keeping the P850 is only because I don't have a replacement. In general I am not happy with the extremely sluggish performance of the P850 and the general darkness of the electronic screen through the eyepiece. This makes it very difficult to shoot an object moving toward you.

Anyway, ideally some sort of TECHNICAL manual for this model would be useful. 

If anyone has actually opened one of these cameras and changed the internal battery (or can say if it is accessible without having to remove the fan belt and other components) please shout.

Cheers again for the reply.

Woody


----------

